# Birth Control pills and seed germination



## 2legit (Apr 5, 2008)

Well I was told by a friend that it increases the chances of getting a female by using water with a crushed BC pill in it. I tried it on my first grow from seed. I got 3 plants and after about 3 weeks I noticed I had one definite female. I let them sit for another week and still one for sure femal so I killed the other 2. I am about to start from seed again and am wondering if this actually works? It really can't hurt to try again, or could you use that type of solution in the watering in the first cpl day's of sprouting into soil?


----------



## DND (Apr 5, 2008)

Myth...save the BC pills.


----------



## cali-high (Apr 5, 2008)

LOL

no it dosnt work,thats just dumb do it the normal way


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 16, 2008)

lots of estrogen human estrogen though. maybe help keep herm prone plants female. plants do recognize this form of estrogen just like humans respond to phytoestrogens(isoflavones i think is the word for this) in things like soy. i cant see how it would help germination though


----------



## Luke (Apr 16, 2008)

I have used birth contorl pills for a hormone boost when my plants started to flower,but never in the germination period.I dont think estrogen in the beginng stages of seed germanation would effect the sex of the seed.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 16, 2008)

this is an interesting subject i am waiting for anyones thoughts. please no abusive or disrespectful comments that dont add anything to the discussion. only post if you have legitamite questions or answers.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Apr 16, 2008)

give them to your gf and just bang her

youll get more out of it that way


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 17, 2008)

This sounds like that thing my friend did... He figured adding protein mix to a plant would make it stronger and grow faster.

Plants are in an entirely different Kingdom of Life. Their biochemistry in relation to us stops at the fact that we're both made of carbon. Dumb, dumb, dumb.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 17, 2008)

birth control on plants may or may not be of any value but plant estrogens effect humans and vice versa. that is why women going through menapause are suggested to eat soy and other particular plants for there estrodial compounds (phytoestrogens). there are also many plants that increase testosterone in males like tribulus etc.. by increasing various hormones some directly others indirectly. hormones are very powerful things and though different beetwen plants and mammals there definetley can be an effect. also when a animal dies in the forest or any where else eventually that protein becomes nutrients its called the nitrogen cycle. what does blood meal and some other ferts consist of lol


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 17, 2008)

well, yes, but because the compounds break down to their base components, as they say. Granted. However, in such a case, it would probably be easier, cheaper, and in all more useful to just add some soy milk to your water, no?


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 17, 2008)

PS my point is more that the chemicals in a birth control pill effect the body in very specific ways... it makes no sense to me that that would also encourage estrogen in a plant, since a plant has no neuroreceptors to be spoken of.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 17, 2008)

i dont know maybe extracts from plants for a higher hormone concentration. i wonder if there are synthetic plant estrogens available. like there are rooting hormones and such. i would think adding estrogens to known female plants might benefit by promoting female features(FLOWERS) and possibly decreasing herms. if i run into a b.control pill i will try it on some females with some bloom fert just put into 12/12 and see if there is any diference like faster flower set growth etc.. might help might not but it would be a interesting test.


----------



## Coors (Apr 18, 2008)

I would take a male plant over a pregnant girl friend any day!!!!!


----------



## DWR (Apr 18, 2008)

not true.........................................

the birth control pills make the plant grow faster, not supposed to be used when germinating. Actually never use them... just do it normal... 

But the birth pill shit makes your plant grow bigger i read somewhere.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Apr 18, 2008)

id love to see that study DWR, what in birth controls would do that


----------



## tusseltussel (Apr 18, 2008)

slightly off topic but i have heard that crushed up aspirin in your water makes a huge difference in growth, had an old head hippie tel me about the estrogen thing ive never tried it but maybe it does maybe it doesn't he is a smart hippie and been growing large quantities fow many many years.


DWR said:


> not true.........................................
> 
> the birth control pills make the plant grow faster, not supposed to be used when germinating. Actually never use them... just do it normal...
> 
> But the birth pill shit makes your plant grow bigger i read somewhere.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 18, 2008)

i dought it is usefull for germination i do think it might benefit growth of female plants. as far as aspirin im not sure but it does come from a tree i believe so maybe it contains hormones or compounds that benefit the plant dont know on that one.


----------



## 420chazz (Apr 18, 2008)

IMO, its bullshit, the active constituants of birth control pills are entirely HUMAN hormones, theres no way they would affect a plants growth.
anyway
cheers
chazz


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 18, 2008)

plant and animal hormones can and do have an effect beetween species even plants. look into it. soy supplies estrogens that effect humans it goes the other way to. plant hormones are different than mammal hormones but not as much as you think. if you have not done it yourself you cannot say there would be no effect. post info dont just shoot people down this is a discussion


----------



## 420chazz (Apr 18, 2008)

ok then, heres some info;
birth control pills usually have the active ingredient progesterone, which is a sterol. it is an organic molecule which is very similar to cholesterol. it is a hormone which functions as a signal for some parts of the menstrual cycle and pregnancy in humans. plant hormones which control growth are typically smaller, less complex molecules such as ethene or cytokinins. they have markedly different chemical structure. as such, i personally would draw the conclusion that birth control pills could not possibly supplement or emulate plant hormones. it was only my opinion and i was not trying to shoot anyone down, just my two cents.
cheers
chazz


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 18, 2008)

well only one way to be sure. dilluted into a couple gallons i dought it would do any damage when i come across a pill i will test agaist untreated plant of the same strain. i also might look into a isoflavone concentrate im pretty sure that would benefit female cannabis plants i will look for a product when im picking up supplements for myself


----------



## Bubbleman (Apr 22, 2008)

WOW i heard this for the first time a couple weeks ago when a friend asked me about it. This has to be the dumbest thing i ever heard.


----------



## BlessAmerica (Apr 22, 2008)

The issue here is you are trying to convert the genetical genotype of a already predetermined species. No hormone in the world could convert men into women and visa versa, if that was the case, then we wouldn't have transexuals. Trying to change the genetical structure of a prefertalized plant seed is like trying to change the sex of a new-born baby. 
In the plants flowering stage, you may increase the flowering (though I have no idea). The ultimate question here is, can you find any empiracle evidence that can show whether or not cannibis sativa uses estrogen and testosterone as sex hormones? If the plant does not use the hormone, then it would be no benifit to the plant. 

Good Luck


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 23, 2008)

all organisms that are sexual in nature use use male and female hormones(lol) and yes sex is pre-determined in cannabis. look into it. if you read my posts what i said was that it possibly could accelerate growth in known females and maybe reduce herm tendencies. these are theories. read the whole post. and if your just going to post shooting people down with no usefull thoughts save your words it is a waste of peoples time who are interested. if you think the thread is stupid find another one or at least post usefull thoughts explaining your oppinion


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 23, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> all organisms that are sexual in nature use use male and female hormones(lol) and yes sex is pre-determined in cannabis. look into it. if you read my posts what i said was that it possibly could accelerate growth in known females and maybe reduce herm tendencies. these are theories. read the whole post. and if your just going to post shooting people down with no usefull thoughts save your words it is a waste of peoples time who are interested. if you think the thread is stupid find another one or at least post usefull thoughts explaining your oppinion


I don't think anyone here has shot anyone down, surprisingly enough.
I am totally open to cannabis seeds being predetermined, but in that case, why is it that plants can be stressed into becoming males? Or, is that just an old pothead's tale?


----------



## RandomJesus (Apr 23, 2008)

BlessAmerica said:


> The issue here is you are trying to convert the genetical genotype of a already predetermined species. No hormone in the world could convert men into women and visa versa, if that was the case, then we wouldn't have transexuals. Trying to change the genetical structure of a prefertalized plant seed is like trying to change the sex of a new-born baby.
> In the plants flowering stage, you may increase the flowering (though I have no idea). The ultimate question here is, can you find any empiracle evidence that can show whether or not cannibis sativa uses estrogen and testosterone as sex hormones? If the plant does not use the hormone, then it would be no benifit to the plant.
> 
> Good Luck


I could not agree more.


----------



## RandomJesus (Apr 23, 2008)

Grow out your plants cull the males, keep the females...and leave honey pie's pills for what they were intended for.....to keep fuck trophy's away.


----------



## Gutter (Apr 23, 2008)

No no no, what you need to do is pray to a fertility goddess....hahahaha BC pills!!!


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 24, 2008)

sex is pre determined yes. no hormone will change this. i never in any of my posts said anything about changing sex with hormones all im saying is that for plants known already to be female. i think added hormones could possibly be usefull for growth/flowering and reducing herms. sexual hormones are very powerful. there are hormones for different aspects of a plants life you can clone without ROOTING HORMONE but its much easier with. it tells the plant to make roots as opposed to the plant producing its own hormones which takes more time. all i am saying is that various female sexual hormones could be usefull in accelerating FEMALE plant growth and features in female plants. it is at the very lest worth experimenting with. because cannabis is not legal we have to find some things out for ourselves. the government does little or no research so it is good to try new things even if they fail. otherwise we learn nothing and make no progress as growers


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 26, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> sex is pre determined yes. no hormone will change this. i never in any of my posts said anything about changing sex with hormones all im saying is that for plants known already to be female. i think added hormones could possibly be usefull for growth/flowering and reducing herms. sexual hormones are very powerful. there are hormones for different aspects of a plants life you can clone without ROOTING HORMONE but its much easier with. it tells the plant to make roots as opposed to the plant producing its own hormones which takes more time. all i am saying is that various female sexual hormones could be usefull in accelerating FEMALE plant growth and features in female plants. it is at the very lest worth experimenting with. because cannabis is not legal we have to find some things out for ourselves. the government does little or no research so it is good to try new things even if they fail. otherwise we learn nothing and make no progress as growers


An avid monologue.

Now I know it's not too cool here to advertise something you haven't personally experimented with, but I've been researching alfalfa tea, and as a lover of organic herb, I'm itching to try it out. It has tons of nutrients, amino acids and healthy enzymes. Also, it has *triacontanol*. According to Wikipedia, triacontanol is a plant growth hormone which greatly increases the number of "basal breaks", which, as it turns out, is the name for when you cut a stem and get more shoots coming out of it. So, theoretically, it would be terrific for topping- or, infact, any bud growth.

Again, neither tried n'or tested, but fuck if I can wait to...


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 26, 2008)

let me know if that is usefull at all. i know you can make rooting hormone from the bark of a type of tree(i forget which one) some kind of elm i think. anyways thats interesting it is definetly worth a try


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 27, 2008)

For sure. I'm hitting up the nursery today, so I'll let ya know what's up in a few.


----------

